# Arachnophobia, Manchester - April 2010



## ojay (Apr 18, 2010)

*Arachnophobia - Visited by Ojay & Morse.*

*This is another section of the Gore Brook, which is culverted at the other end of Platt Field park.*







The weather was decent and I hadn't yet looked at this one, and Morse was itching to play around with his new camera so off we went.

*The infall is somewhat overgrown with ivy, but is rather cool looking all the same.*






*Looking upstream*






*Not long in we are walking up a long box section of brick and concrete*






*There are some seriously mean looking spiders in this place, hence the name. 
And I mean if you have a fear of them it aint for you, although Gone managed to get down here a while back*











*One of many manholes on the way*






*Eventually it bends off to the left before straightening up again.*






*After about 100 yards the roof section appears to be strengthened under the road with a cool looking steel structure complete with brick arches*
















*Again it bends to the left*






*Before straightening up once again where it eventually joins this concrete box section*





















*On the way we passed this overflow on the left, not sure if it's a surface drain or a CSO?*






*Anyway I headed up the RCP for a quick mooch, but decided to turn back as it looked like a shrinker*






*Eventually the outfall was in sight*






*The water levels seemed to be deeper at this point and was also silted up with more crap, eventually we arrived at the outfall*
















*Some Cave Clan graffiti*






*Thanks for looking *​


----------



## scribble (Apr 18, 2010)

Cave spiders are HUGE and scary. There are loads in an old lead addit behind our house. The eggs look like pingpong balls hanging off the roof. 
I like the perspective shots through the tunnels there.


----------

